# cheap place to stay near loveland or A-basin?



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Deciding on taking a trip to CO and staying near loveland/abasin. Anybody know good cheap place to stay or deals? also deals on tickets.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

rrtx, I'll post up some ideas later. I've got to go right now. Niether one of them have lodging at the areas, so you need to go stay in Summit county or Georgetown. There are a few other options too...


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

sweet let me know what you can.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Okay I got a minute. Assuming you have a car, you might look at Idaho Springs for cheap lodging. That will put you about 30 minutes more or less away from A-Basin, you might make Loveland in 20. You can buy discount tickets at the Safeway in Idaho Springs. It's easy to find as it's on the main drag there. Also Tommy Knockers and Beau Jo's Pizza are great places to eat and drink. Pretty much a mountain kook town, but you will find some shops there for snowboard gear etc. 
The major problems with this, is on weekends you are traveling with Denver traffic. So you'll have to fight with me and 100,000 others heading up the hill and back. Second, if the storms go huge (dumping feet) I70 can get closed at Georgetown. If that's closed you can bet Berthoud Pass is closed. Then you are hosed. I guess you could go to Echo Mountain, maybe Eldora. Those would probably be the only options to get resort turns. Even backcountry is super limited when this happens.

I think the prices tend to go around $60 a night in Idaho Springs and up from there. Most places are pretty much old motels, of the fleabag variety, but I am sure they are serviceable. They've been there forever so they can't be that bad.

If you can find a deal in Summit, if the roads closed and you are there you're fine. No crowds at the resorts, what's wrong with that? That would give you the option of hitting A-Basin, Breck, Keystone, or Copper. If the roads close, Loveland is definitely out as an option. Keep in mind road closures don't happen often. I've seen several seasons go by without a weather related closure. When they do though it can be days depending on the strength of the storm.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

When are you making the trip? I am doing a solo trip from the east coast (my friends out here are WEAK and won't spring for the trip)in January. I got an A-Basin pass so, along with my annual Breck trip in March, I wanted to get some A-Basin time in, so I am heading out Jan 18th-23rd. I've been looking at a few places. Having someone to cut the price would be awesome!
Let me know.

LV




rrrtx said:


> Deciding on taking a trip to CO and staying near loveland/abasin. Anybody know good cheap place to stay or deals? also deals on tickets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

you could check out hostels in CO for cheap lodging.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

+1 for hostles.

I stayed in one for two nights last weekend... the two night's stay was cheaper than the gas it cost me to get there!... one way! ... haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

reviving this thread for my spring break trip (march 10-15). looking at hitting loveland, with the possibility of breck/copper/a basin for 1 out of the 3 days. i'm currently weighing my options b/t idaho springs and summit. idaho looks nice and cheap...but it'd suck balls to get snowed in. anymore advice out there?


----------

